# Drucker wird als offline angezeigt



## FirstDiving (3. November 2010)

hallo leute,

ich habe ein problem mit meinem canon ip4600...

als ich vorhin was drucken wollte, hab ich den drucker normal angeschaltet und auf drucken geklickt (also am pc).
wie gewöhnlich öffnet sich unten das druck fenster, doch anstatt zu drucken, steht da: drucker Offline!

ich hab das usb kabel geprüft, aber es scheint so als wenn der drucker generell nicht vom pc erkannt wird...

ich vermute mal, das der tolle ashampoo win optmimizer irgend nen drucker dienst deaktiviert hat, allerdings hab ich keien ahnung welchen, brauche dringend hilfe, muss zu freitag was drucken.


danke


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2010)

Ja ja die lieben Optimierungstools!  Hast du schon mal versucht die druckereigenen Programme wieder aufzuspielen?


----------

